# Show us your ride!!!



## Donovan (May 5, 2006)

Show us your ride! Post pics of your current and or past cars that you own/have owned and what you love about them! 

Please keep comments respectful, as this isn't a my ride is better than yours thread.. It's all about car love and appreciation!


So If I may start
Here is what probably is the perfect car for me: 1997 BMW M3 coupe Lux edition in Boston Green with Modena interior! 

I had always wanted an M3 (after reading about them in Car and Driver for years) but I though I would never be able to afford one. Well, When I went to sell my 96 VW GTI VR6 (I really loved that car as well), I happened upon this very low mileage M3 (20k) that was about the same price of a new GTI, so I went ahead and got it! It fits me very well as it has very high performance but it's not very flashy. The low key boston green, the lack of wings etc. make it kinda stealthy. Sure I would love to have some of the gadgets found in new cars and of course more HP but most of the time I'm glad it doesn't (keeps me out of too much trouble!).


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2006)

No self-respecting flashaholic should be without one of these:




First prize winner in the Parent's Category of our Cub Scout group. :nana:

Some day (in black):


----------



## cheapo (May 5, 2006)

I want this: 

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9G_Rq62y.../library/img/large/90250_srt8.charger.web.jpg

i expect others to want lambos, and ferraris, but i really like that charger srt8.

-David


----------



## Bob_G (May 5, 2006)

Here's mine when it was new. Still have it, still runs great.


----------



## Donovan (May 5, 2006)

Bob_G said:


> Here's mine when it was new. Still have it, still runs great.


Nice car! I really like that you have kept it clean and classy! Is that a 1999 or 2000? What wheels are those?


----------



## bobisculous (May 5, 2006)

My '95 Nissan Maxima






And dont forget the Dream Theater name and Majesty logo beneathe that. \m/ Also the XM antenna on top of it all(which I am pissed as they just got rid of my favorite channel the other day, XM51 Music Lab which featured Dream Theater fairly often)





-Cameron


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 5, 2006)

2003 Ram 2500 Cummins/Auto. About 30K miles gone by since I got it. 19.347MPG avg for those miles.

Rarely looks this good!!!!


----------



## Donovan (May 5, 2006)

My previous car 1996 VW GTI VR6. I tried to keep it clean most of the time. It was probably kept cleaner than my current car (why is that? Oh yeah, I was single!).

I have always loved V-Dubs...
Un-pimp your ride yo! lol


----------



## Razor (May 5, 2006)

Very nice, Donovan. For an E36 chassis that thing looks clean enough to eat off of. Everything in every shot looks emmaculate. Looks like you and the previous owner took good care of it.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (May 5, 2006)

Donovan, your M3 is sweet. Nice catch. That baby looks perfect!
I always wanted an M3 and still do....... 

No pics yet, but I just sold my 2002 Acura TL Type-S and picked up a 2005 BMW X3. I love Bimmers!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## cheapo (May 5, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> 2003 Ram 2500 Cummins/Auto. About 30K miles gone by since I got it. 19.347MPG avg for those miles.
> 
> Rarely looks this good!!!!



I really like the rams. What do you think about the new ram?

-David


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Flying Turtle (May 5, 2006)

Couldn't stand the pic in my initial post. Here's a slightly better one taken right after a wash.

Geoff


----------



## Bob_G (May 5, 2006)

Donovan,

Thanks, clean and classy is what I was going for  It looks a little different now - has FormulaONE Ultimate window tint all around, and all the emblems and tags are off except for the trunk (it's pegged on.)

The wheels are SSR Integrals - at 16x7 with 205/45 tires, they were 3oz lighter (including tire) than the stock 15x6 with 195/55 which I thought was pretty cool  It also has matching light gray and black Recarro seats, if that counts in the looks department. And of course, Cibie 80/100 headlight bulbs


----------



## ACMarina (May 5, 2006)

I don't have any pics right now!! I'm gonna have to wait until it's dark-ish, so I can get some sweet sunset pics and then some dark pics of my LED tails and CHMSL..


----------



## tdurand (May 6, 2006)

bobisculous-
DT rocks. :rock:
Huge fan here.

Under A Glass Moon, one of the best guitar solos ever.

"Lick my a55 and ba77s" (DT inside joke)

T


----------



## Donovan (May 6, 2006)

I have the formulaone (legal) tint on the M3 as well, still looks exactly the same as when I had it done a few years ago, no turning purple! 
I love those wheels!!! 

I too like Dream Theater, although I haven't kept up with them lately (really loved Change of Seasons). Always liked Maxima's, my best friend had one for years. Nissan makes a sweet V6!

PhotonWrangler - um.... I prefer Bryan to OM, it's a southern thing! lol

Flying Turtle - Wash that thing up and take some pics in the sun! Is that the newest body style?

Ram with a cummins is gonna last a LONG time! Looking forward to the new low sulfer diesel fuels. Hopefully then we sill start to see more diesels for sale...

-----------------------
When to the international auto show here in Atlanta yesterday... Lots of sweet new vehicles for sale, as oddTodd would say, too bad I have no mon-ay! (drinking my Coff-ay right now). One thing I noticed were a LOT of older classic cars. There was one company called Year One had a brand new 1969 Camaro SS convertible. Yes, brand new! They created a new all steel body then built it up with all new parts, actually better than new. They have an upgraded frame, modern suspension and brakes etc. but it looks completely authentic! Sells for about 80k... Sweeeeeet car! There were also a lot of custom designs like Foose Mustangs and Dodge Chargers (that man is a genious!). My favorites of the show were Audi's, they have some of the nicest interiors of any car there. As far as exterior, hard to beat the beauty of an Aston Martin! Gorgeous!
-----------------------

Ok, it's Saturday, go out and wash/wax your car and take some pics!!!!
Be sure to include what you love about your vehicle!


----------



## Nitroz (May 6, 2006)

This is my 1997 Maxima with 203,000 on the clock. This is the best car I have ever owned and I hope to have it forever.


----------



## Nitroz (May 6, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> 2003 Ram 2500 Cummins/Auto. About 30K miles gone by since I got it. 19.347MPG avg for those miles.
> 
> Rarely looks this good!!!!



Ahhh, the good ol' Dodge Cummings TD. Man! I would LOVE to have one of those.


----------



## cheapo (May 6, 2006)

if you wanna see a sweet ram, you gotta check out the ram power wagon. It is cool.

-David


----------



## ikendu (May 6, 2006)

Ah... the renewable fuel vehicle.

Runs on 100% All-American go juice: BioDiesel

Clean, safe, pure, miracle economic stimulant made by free Americans to keep us free. Adds 78% less CO2 to our atmosphere than any petroleum fueled vehicle.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 6, 2006)

Looks GOOD too Ikendu!

I want Biodiesel... but it's got to get to a local pump. I use 30 gallons about every third day. Sometimes more!


----------



## Christoph (May 6, 2006)

200 k miles and still digin it!


----------



## winny (May 6, 2006)

bobisculous said:


> And dont forget the Dream Theater name and Majesty logo beneathe that...



So it's just not me... I must have heard Scenes from a memory over 300 times without lying and I still consider it one of the best albums I have ever heard. That concert back in 2001 must have been the 4th or 5th best thing I have ever done in my life... Well, that was off-topic enough.


I'm barely old enough to have enough money to own my own car, but I usually steal my parents car when I need to. My father still have his '89 Ford Scorpio which is still the apple of his eye (can you use the expression that way?) so he won't mind when I borrow his Audi. Does that still count? I'll get some photos if so...


----------



## sunspot (May 6, 2006)

1958 Case. 4 cylinder gasoline engine with a low flow muffler. 30 HP, 4 speed manual tranny. Multi disc CD player to be installed next week.


----------



## zespectre (May 6, 2006)

When I really need to get somewhere...






Of course she's rarely this clean <grin>.
Mostly stock with some additional lighting both front and rear and a little bit of suspension work. Of course I use public transit during the work week so her mileage is adding up really slowly.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 6, 2006)

Christoph said:


> 200 k miles and still digin it!


 
Hey,
I could put my dogs in there and take them for a ride!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 6, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> 2003 Ram 2500 Cummins/Auto. About 30K miles gone by since I got it. 19.347MPG avg for those miles.


 
PBJS, I really like the color of that truck!


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 6, 2006)

Nothing too fancy, a 1994 Jeep ZJ (Grand Cherokee) Laredo, 4.0 6-inline with 42RE tranny and NP231 transfer case. Ancient engine design ('50s Nash, I think) only gets about 16MPG, but when I paid under a grand for the truck I ain't complaining. Bought it last year and it still only has 87K miles.


----------



## Bob_G (May 6, 2006)

Donovan,

Just saw your edit - that's some "I'll take it" on the M3  It's always been a dream car for me as well, especially the previous ones, not too sure about the newest ones. If that rich uncle I never know I had died and left me something, I'd probably end up with an Audi S4 right now. There's something just so ultimately stealth about them 

That Formula one tint is amazing - the heat shielding is better than I would have ever believed.

Love the color on the M3 btw.


----------



## vtunderground (May 8, 2006)

My old truck:






My new truck:






New truck is faster, more powerful, three times more fuel efficient, and can carry a lot more stuff... but I still miss the old truck.


----------



## Arkayne (May 8, 2006)

Yep, I had my "ricer" days. This was my 385whp turbocharged Mustang killer! After working at a shop for a few years in the late 90's, I decided to work on my own car and learn about forced induction. I built 3 motors for this beast and tried all different combos of turbochargers. I loved getting 30+ mpg driving normally and loved getting 15mpg driving it hard.






I became a cops favorite person with that car so I wanted out of the Honda's. Soooo, I got an 01 VW GTI 1.8T. The only pic I have is of me on our autocross course that I made into a forum signature banner:






I had enough of the "pocket rockets" and so I bought an Audi A4 2.8 Quattro. This is where I am now!


----------



## Delvance (May 8, 2006)

I ride it alone...


----------



## carrot (May 8, 2006)

This is my ride.





Photo "borrowed" according to terms of usage on the website www.orenstransitpage.com (I'm lazy.)
"All photography is allowed to be copied and reproduced as long as credit is given. This means if you put it up on your web site, there MUST be some indication that I took the photo."


----------



## Argetni (May 8, 2006)

2005 Honda s2000 (toy)




2005 Infiniti G35x (baby hauler)


----------



## Aaron1100us (May 8, 2006)

My every day ride is a white 2001 Jeep Cherokee and I don't have a pic of that one. 106,000 miles and runs great, haven't done a single thing to it (knock on wood). My other ride I don't really drive much, still needs to be restored. I have put about 2,000 miles on it since I rebuilt the engine, brakes, suspension and some other things. It just needs the gas tank fixed and a new master cylinder,then I can drive it again. Its a 1957 Cadillac Fleetwood.


----------



## nirad (May 8, 2006)

Here is my 2001 GMC Sierra Z71. I don't get the best mileage, but it's paid for.


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 8, 2006)

Bummer, my cat stole my ride.




Did I mention, I now hate cats.

Cliff


----------



## DFiorentino (May 8, 2006)

Arkayne said:


>



Pritos :thinking: 

I remember this pic from my Honda-Tech days. Small world  

-DF


----------



## dfred (May 8, 2006)

This is what I drive around town in the summertime...





1964 Volvo PV544





Classic instrument cluster design


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 8, 2006)

Great car, dfred. Seeing that dash reminds me of my first car, a '63 122S, that I had in the late '60's. Fond memories.

Geoff


----------



## Arkayne (May 8, 2006)

DFiorentino said:


> Pritos :thinking:
> I remember this pic from my Honda-Tech days. Small world
> -DF



Wow, what are the chances. Yep, it's me. What was your name on there? You must have been a regular of the FI area?


----------



## Malpaso (May 8, 2006)




----------



## DFiorentino (May 8, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> Wow, what are the chances. Yep, it's me. What was your name on there? You must have been a regular of the FI area?



DSF was/is my user name and yeah, the FI forum was my main hangout. I'm only on there now to buy/sell parts. I still "tinker" with my cars :naughty: I think I may have bought a manifold from you a while ago. One crazed additction...er... hobby leads to another.

-DF


----------



## C4LED (May 8, 2006)

http://www.auger.org.ar/photos/vehiculo-deployment.jpg


----------



## bwaites (May 8, 2006)

C4LED, 

ROFLMAO!!!!

25 years ago I was in Argentina on a quiet street, walking out of a tailors shop when this Citroen drove by, completely silent, it was only as it was going away that I realized that there was no noise.

I looked again and realized that 2 guys on bicycles were balancing the car body on their heads and riding down the street!!!

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2006)

C4LED said:


> http://www.auger.org.ar/photos/vehiculo-deployment.jpg



I've been hanging out on hankstruckpictures.com and that looks a lot like a Ford "C" series cab!:lolsign:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2006)

C4LED said:


> http://www.auger.org.ar/photos/vehiculo-deployment.jpg


 
:laughing:


----------



## igabo (May 8, 2006)

1997 Saturn SL2; my first car. I wanted something along the lines of a 300ZX or a 5.0 Mustang; but I'm only a student.


----------



## C4LED (May 8, 2006)

bwaites said:


> C4LED,
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> ...



Glad folks liked it. That must of been quite a sight in Argentina.

Regarding my ride, I picked that up because of these high gas prices... but the hay costs are killing me! (ugg). :laughing:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 8, 2006)

*My 2004 CC F-250 /6.5" Lift/ 37" tires/16" Weld Rims/ 1200 W Kicker Amp pushing 4 Kicker L7 Solobaric Woofers/ 4.88 Gears front and rear to tear up whatever you drive on! * :rock:


----------



## IsaacHayes (May 8, 2006)

I'll have to revist this thread once I get a camera borrowed again and have finished my hybrid intake manifold swap, so I can get a picture of my engine bay painted. I see some nice rides already.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2006)

PSM?

I bet you don't get my kind of mileage.... LOL!


----------



## 2000xlt (May 8, 2006)

just took these pics 2 hours ago

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12721570945.jpg&s=f5

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12721521789.jpg&s=f5

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12721541367.jpg&s=f5

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12721544212.jpg&s=f5

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=5/12721553030.jpg&s=f5


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2006)

Nice LED trim on the rear bumper!


----------



## C4LED (May 8, 2006)

PSM - what exactly is that under the seat?


----------



## ddaadd (May 8, 2006)

Nice truck PSM !! I have an 'ol beater myself, '86 Silverado 1/2T, but, I _*DO*_ enjoy my music, even at 48yrs young, he he......







Amps are 1 ohm stable, 1600 watts rms pushing a total of 15 speakers in this regular cab truck, 135db .....






I smoked a 10" L7, had to get a 12"........







And yes, the system _*IS*_ worth more than the truck....:rock:

Thursday May 11th, my son and I are going to the Tool concert in KC, woohoo!!......:rock::rock:


----------



## ddaadd (May 9, 2006)

And here is my entry in the off-road catagory.......


----------



## Orbit (May 9, 2006)

Oh man.....not again! this is the reason i have lights.


----------



## Tooner (May 9, 2006)

2000 XLT 
Nice LED bar on the back. Got a link where I can get one of those? 


Here is my ride loaded up for summer fun. Only about 12 mpg loaded.


----------



## 2000xlt (May 9, 2006)

tooner here you go i have the one in the link on the top

http://www.truckspecialties.com/line_of_fire.htm

http://onestoptruckshop.com/ONLineOrdering/Line of Fire.htm

the only problem i had with this was the positioning of the bar gave me a problem, after i put it on i got the tailgate back of and relized i had it to high, so i took if off and ruined the double stick tape in the process, i had to be careful taking it off the tape is really strong, any way after i got the excess old tape of the truck i aquired some crappy tape positioned the bar lower, now its great, just like it does in the pics, but now the only problem is that when i open the tailgate the bottom lip of the tailgate hits the lightbar on the top plastic edge where there are 5 screws that hold the glue stick pads to the back of the light bar, now i have 5 chips in the tailgate from hitting the screws.furthermore the positioning is right on the money, i cant go any lower because i have to leave room for the hole that you lower down the spare tire with. I contaced the company and am waiting for a call back i am going to get replacement glue stick pads"which are adhered to a small rectangular plastic piece" and once i get those i am going to take my light bar back off and epoxy the pads onto the lightbar in the same position that they are now that way i can leave the screws out, and then it will be all good. i also went to the dealer to see if they had the touchup paint, the did and they gave it to me.


----------



## mccavazos (May 9, 2006)

Here she is:







That is an old pic. Since then she has a new paint job (same colors), no toolbox, a new engine, 350 (5.7 L), and new exhaust (2.5 in straight back dual with an H-Pipe and turbo mufflers) . I have an MSD ignition system, edelbrock performer intake manifold, edelbrock AFB carb, High-flow air cleaner, Mallory Unilite distributor with external Blaster 2 Coil. Right now i cant drive her because if expired inspection/leaky carb gasket. As soon as I muster enough money to fix it I will. The stock engine before my mods, is rated at 260HP, at 350 ft/lbs of torque. With everything: 285Hp at 365ft/lbs, at the least. Sure is fun to drive. I just love putting those little riced-out civic in their place. They cant believe that they got beat by an old pick-up.

Chris


----------



## Spudman (May 9, 2006)

You guys drive a lot of trucks. Anyway, probably not a surprise if you've seen my avatar, here is mypretty weather driver:


----------



## raggie33 (May 9, 2006)

Spudman said:


> You guys drive a lot of trucks. Anyway, probably not a surprise if you've seen my avatar, here is mypretty weather driver:


man dude i love that car can ya please post the specs again i know ya did before but i forgot .thats a super cool car if ya can post the engine pic to that would be sweet if its a big trouble dont worry i just like that car kinda cool as a mg but relable and better looking i always enjoy that pic


----------



## LEDcandle (May 9, 2006)

I see a few Civicians here... another one here 
Still have the same ride after 6 years.. can't afford to change


----------



## Spudman (May 9, 2006)

Raggie,
No problem. I'm glad someone is interested. It's a 1967.5 Datsun 2000 roadster. This version came with 2 solex-mikuni 2 barrel carbs and a 7 quart baffled aluminum oil pan. Here is the engine compartment:


----------



## amlim (May 9, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> I see a few Civicians here... another one here
> Still have the same ride after 6 years.. can't afford to change


 
EG9 ?


----------



## raggie33 (May 9, 2006)

Spudman said:


> Raggie,
> No problem. I'm glad someone is interested. It's a 1967.5 Datsun 2000 roadster. This version came with 2 solex-mikuni 2 barrel carbs and a 7 quart baffled aluminum oil pan. Here is the engine compartment:


im very suprised that didnt catch on like the 240 z .thats a sharp looking car.other then keeping the carbbs in sync it probaly is easy to work on


----------



## tygger (May 9, 2006)

i think i want mine in red.


http://www.maximog.com/index.html


----------



## Amonra (May 9, 2006)

Here's My Baby






( well this is not actually my photo but mine is the exact same )

1992 Volvo 480 Turbo, metallic black, full leather interior, 25K miles. Completely factory standard ( except for the stereo & speakers ) and that's the way i want to leave it as it now become a modern classic.

Here's some specs:

Engine: B18FT with catalytic converter, transversely mounted 4-cilinder 8-valve in-line engine with a single overhead camshaft and bowl-in-piston chambers. With watercooled Garrett T2 Turbo compressor, intercooler and oilcooler 
Capacity: 1721cc 
Bore * Stroke: 81 * 83.5 mm 
Compression ratio: 8.5 : 1 
Max. power: 88 kW (120 hp) @ 5400 rpm 
Max. Torque: 175 Nm @ 3300 rpm
Fuel system: Fenix 3B multipoint injection Bosch LH jetronic 2.2 multipoint inj. 
Transmission: M50 type, manual 5-speed gearbox 
Gear ratios: 1. 3.091:1 2. 1.842:1 3. 1.320:1 4. 0.967:1 5. 0.758:1 reverse. 3.545:1 final drive. 4.067:1 
Suspension front: Independent suspension with McPherson type struts, coil springs and stabilisation bar 
Suspension Rear: Lightweight beam axle with Watt-linkage and trailing arms, Panhard rod and gas-filled shock-absorbers 
Weight: 1038 kg 
Top speed: 200+ km/h (factory) 
Acceleration: 0 - 100 km/h (62mph): 9 sec. 
Fuel consumption: 6.4 l/100 km (90 km/h), 8.0 l/100 km (120 km/h),
11 l/100 km (city), 8.2 l/100 km (average) 

There's more here:

http://www.volvo-480-europe.org/index.php


----------



## LEDcandle (May 9, 2006)

amlim said:


> EG9 ?



Yes, sirree.


----------



## Delvance (May 10, 2006)

Ok too many Civics, must fight back !






250nm+torque from 1.6L n/a 4a-fe

Easy Honda fans, i admire/am a fan of Hondas too (was pretty close to buying an ITR).


----------



## Tooner (May 10, 2006)

2000XLT
Thank you for the links (and the warning). I'm gonna have to order one of those.





Spudman
AWESOME car. I've always lusted for one of those, or an old MG. Of course in the case of the MG it would have to be BRG (British Racing Green). Oh well, some day maybe.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2006)

tygger said:


> i think i want mine in red.
> 
> 
> http://www.maximog.com/index.html



I've NEVER EVER wanted anything remotely like this. That said.....

KEWL! Out Hummers a Hummer for sure!

That Datsun sure is a cool classic too!


----------



## 2000xlt (May 10, 2006)

hey Tooner

when you get yours you have to take a pic and put it here.

check this out too...

http://www.whitenight.com/whitenight/index.htm


----------



## James S (May 10, 2006)

Mazda 5, Zoom Zoom. I've posted these picts before, but here they are again:











On first glance you might think it some kind of SUV, but it's built on the same frame as the mazda 3 compact car, it's a wagon really and it gets great gas milage and I'm very happy with it.

I've already installed a switcher in the componant video stream from the navigation computer to the popup screen and have installed a backup camera which is almost finished, just waiting for me to run a line from the backup lights to turn it on automatically and that leaves another input free ffor the carputer I'll be installing at some later date, and all the LED mods that are on the list and a million other fun projects


----------



## NeoteriX (May 10, 2006)




----------



## cheapo (May 10, 2006)

neoterix, how many horses is that Subaru pumping out? 

Today i did a little offroading with a few of my brothers. We used this:

http://www.avonhill.com/thumbnails/sport_utility/1998_Jeep_Cherokee.jpeg

It worked like a champ.(I stole that pic from the net.)

-david


----------



## raggie33 (May 10, 2006)

so far i think playboy and spud win i like playboys cause the milage it gets for its size and spuds cause it looks very cool and i bet runs great and ya dont see em everyday .but all ya cars posted are better then mine since mine are my feet .but im lucky my step mom where the same size shoees as me and she gets new shoes all the time and i get her handy downs and there new balance .


----------



## Woods (May 10, 2006)

My frosty fun car if I'm not in the Dakota or the Wife's Outback:


----------



## Darell (May 10, 2006)

Currently:
Main car - Electric Toyota Rav4EV.






Secondary car (our gas guzzler - Toyota Prius.





Previous main car - Electric GM EV1





Previous secondary car - Electric Ford Ranger EV





But I spend most of my transportation time in the saddle of my bicycle.


----------



## nakahoshi (May 10, 2006)

my scoobie!!!




Its not an sti... 
someday ill have one

its so pretty though
-bobby


----------



## NickelPlate (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Alin10123 (May 12, 2006)

cheapo said:


> I want this:
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A9G_Rq62y.../library/img/large/90250_srt8.charger.web.jpg
> 
> ...



haha, i think that there was just a huge recall for just about every one of these and the different variations and brands that share the same platform. Something about engines exploding (no joke either).


----------



## Alin10123 (May 12, 2006)

Argetni said:


> 2005 Honda s2000 (toy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! You lucky son of a (insert expletive here)
I want an S2000 so bad! But i'm going to have a hard time with just an S2000 as my daily driver. There are plenty of times where i actually need space. So i'm stuck with my 2nd choice. 






She still has Vtec, still revs to almost 7000 RPMs and best of all, i've gotten 35MPG AVG before on the highway going 70mph.


----------



## NeoteriX (May 12, 2006)

When I was running a Stage II map, probably 270-280ish. With gas prices the way they are, I've switched to a Fuel Economy map... and still get only 17-18 MPG


----------



## unnerv (May 12, 2006)

My Daily driver




99 Ford Contour SVT

My weekend car




93 Mazda RX7


----------



## Coop (May 12, 2006)

This is my toy...


----------



## LEDcandle (May 12, 2006)

unnerv said:


> 93 Mazda RX7



Ooooohh.... Efini in da' house... its a great car, nice for throwing around corners and can be crazy fast with moderate upgrades


----------



## unnerv (May 12, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Ooooohh.... Efini in da' house... its a great car, nice for throwing around corners and can be crazy fast with moderate upgrades



Yeah I have some moderate upgrades. 

At 14psi I am making close to 350hp at the wheel, and I have the weight down to just a tad below 2800lbs. I have only had it since last October and it still scares me sometimes.

This has been my dream car since I was in highschool.


----------



## Zelandeth (May 13, 2006)

I pick this one up tomorrow! More photos of my own will probably replace these as of then.
















1991 Skoda Rapid 135 RiC. Finally...I once again will have a car with the engine in the right place!

And my current driver, unfortunately to be for sale as of the Rapid's arrival tomorrow, much as I may love the old beast, I can't afford to run it with fuel at 99.9p/litre.

1997 Lada Niva 1.7i Hussar.

Stupidly noisy, about as subtle, sophisticated and aerodynamic as a brick.

Still, a great laugh, if somewhat twitcy in the wet on road, and improbably capable off road. Needs an extra gear though...3550rpm at 60mph with a gearbox that sounds more at home in a tractor, brick wall aerodynamics, zero soundproofing, a mechanically driven radiator fan, and little in the way of exhaust silencing...it's loud!

Nivas, you either love them or loathe them.

(or both if you own one...and realise how hard to top up the oil in the steering box is!)
















Also have an 89 Saab 900i 2-dr Automatic in need of some TLC...her fate is unknown at present until I put the front suspension back together and get it for an MOT. Fuel costs again in the way here, love the old Saab, but it's greedy, especially being both the automatic, and the less fuel efficient 8 valve engine. Still, who knows what might happen!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2006)

I think this the first time I've seen a car with red lights in the _front._ Are those turn signals, brake lights or something else?


----------



## cheapo (May 13, 2006)

Alin10123 said:


> haha, i think that there was just a huge recall for just about every one of these and the different variations and brands that share the same platform. Something about engines exploding (no joke either).



please lemme see the article!

-David


----------



## cheapo (May 13, 2006)

Woods said:


> My frosty fun car if I'm not in the Dakota or the Wife's Outback:



that car is off the hook..... lemme guess, its a 2003 right? Nice TT coupe!

-david


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 13, 2006)

Zelandeth,
Those are really neat cars. The Niva's great--looks like something from 1979. We don't have much like that in the states, other than some obscure Japanese imports. Do you have a thing for Eastern Bloc cars or did they just present themselves as available?

Oh, on the Niva what are the two smaller levers for? I assume one is four wheel drive, but the other I can't guess.


----------



## Zelandeth (May 13, 2006)

Abtomat, 

Yes...I do have a thing for Eastern Bloc cars...not sure why...I just do!

Nearly bought an 87 FSO Polonez 1.5SE on eBay a couple of months back, just didn't have the time then.

And as for the stories of Ladas falling apart if you look at them wrong, that Niva's taken a lot of use (and at times neglect and abuse) from me over the last two and a half years, averaging 65miles a day (city and country) driving, and has NEVER let me down. Though the Gremlins from the Kremlin do ensure that I have to poke the connectors on the tail lights at least once a week to keep the nearside brake light functional...

Levers: Front one...the main gear lever, as you probably guessed. Middle one is the diff-lock. It's full time four wheel drive, but that locks the front/rear together. Rear one's for the high/low ratio selection. Low ratio's insane...30mph top speed, but more torque than god!

As for the design...well, the Niva launched in the early 70s - can't remember the year off the top of my head, and is still in production in Russia today (they are still imported by Alan Bird Car Sales in small numbers), fundamentally unchanged. The interior was updated slightly in 1996, the tailgate was restyled, and a new 1.7 injection engine was introduced. Small changes, but they made the Niva a lot easier to live with.

It's worth noting that Lada produce cars with some of the best cabin heating equipment on the planet.

These two have been anything but available! Finding the Rapid's taken me nearly a year! The Skodas for me are a perfect compromise - It's wonderfully unique (C'mon...the engine's in the back!), yet is reliable, comfortable, economical and quick enough to actually be used every day. Also somewhat easier to service than the Niva - which while technically simple really, suffers from severe access problems in some cases, as there's a lot of hardware crammed into a short wheelbase. Scraped knuckles and plentiful swearing are generally the order of the day when doing anything!

Still love the thing though!
(Some more photos of the Niva, and a recording of the Russian menace can be found on its webpage, which I intend to update pretty soon...but I always say that!


----------



## winny (May 13, 2006)

Zelandeth said:


> Nivas, you either love them or loathe them.



Damn true! I love them!
A friend of mine had a Vaz Niva 1600 (Vaz became Lada in the 90's somewhere) which we used in his forest to pick up lumber using only that and a trailer. It stood up well to some serious abuse and we had plenty of help from the four wheel drive and the lockable differential. No power steering though... :sweat: 

The car was definitely an experience to drive. At 90 km/h, you thought it would shake apart and the noise was unbearable. At 80 or 100 km/h however, it was fine.
It came with some "funny" Soviet solutions as well. The spare tire was kept under the hood so it was hard as a hockey puck but the tire was manufactured in Soviet back in 1971 and the pattern depth (what you call it?) was about 30 mm or so you could probably run it for 10 years until you passed the limit for being street legal here...

I know you are supposed to hate the Soviets, at least in the US, but I kind of like some of their engineering solutions. Say for instance that no 60 W light bulbs where made. To solve the problem, they would probably take a 100 W instead and block 40 % if the light coming out of it with a black shield. Economic? No. Memorable? Yes.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 13, 2006)

Is the Sköda water cooled? I assume that's a radiator up front. Where do the cooling lines run to the engine? How easy is it to get parts in the UK?


----------



## Zelandeth (May 13, 2006)

Yep, Skoda's water cooled. Coolant lines run along a tunnel along the middle of the underside of the car. Only drawback with this (aside from the thing needing nearly 12 litres of coolant - hence six of antifreeze!), is that the heater - which also has lines following the same route - takes an age to warm up!






This photo is from my '88 130GL, so doesn't have the fuel injection equipment as on the 135, but shows the arrangement back there pretty well. This 130GL unfortunately met with an ugly death last year - piling into the side of a gas tanker which shot a junction at 55mph. I can categorically say that these cars are solid! Walked away from that with a couple of bruised knuckles and a friction burn from the seatbelt. Not bad for an impact like that in an 18 year old Czech car that's got a reputation as a tin box.

It's not *easy* to get parts for - most motor factors can still get hold of the parts - as a price. However, smaller places still have stores, and the owners club have their sources. There are a few bits and pieces that are a real nightmare - inner CV joints for example are almost impossible to source (though they also tend to be just about bullet-proof, luckily). No worst to get parts for than any other classic car really.


----------



## John N (May 13, 2006)

unnerv said:


> My weekend car
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh. The 3rd gen RX7 was the first car that I REALLY wanted. Alas, it was not to be. I just wish they'd create a new RX7 with similar styling but with three rotors and FI... Oh well, to dream...

Well, here's my current ride:






-john


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 13, 2006)

My friend and the V8toytruck

Ride 1 of 2

I just got a S2000 (white with red interior) pics to come later!






My latest vehicle purchase (1/8 scale vehicle)


----------



## BruiseLee (May 14, 2006)

This my 1972 Ford Torino. It used to be my dad's - he purchased it way back in 1976.




This all American baby gets 10 mpg around town and 14 mpg on the highways. It get 1 MPG when towing or driven hard and knocks even with so called premium 91 octane fuel. Remember, when this car was built when gas had lead and 91 octane was considered crappy.




It has headers, a 4 barrel carb, an MSD ignition, a Comp Cams High Energy Cam, an Edelbrock water injection system, a Cloyes True roller timing chain, windage tray, Modine 3 row radiator, an Edelbrock Streetmaster intake manifold, a Milodon high volume oil pump, Carter fuel pump,etc.






Since gas is now so damm expensive, and body parts for this car are almost impossible to find, I had to downgrade myself to a 4 cylinder. Well at least my Acura RSX can get over 20 mpg and redlines it's I-Vtec engine at 8,000 RPM.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 14, 2006)

cheapo said:


> please lemme see the article!
> 
> -David



http://www.cars.com/go/news/Story.j...storyaAP&subject=recent&referer=&aff=national


----------



## Alin10123 (May 14, 2006)

cheapo said:


> please lemme see the article!
> 
> -David



Dont get me wrong though. The 300m was actually among my considerations of cars when i was purchasing. My coworker had one and it looked very sharp, had a nice ride to it, seemed to handle decent, and had a lot of power. But it was a tough choice in the end as the gas prices were spiking @ 10% weekly at the time i had to make a choice.


----------



## cheapo (May 14, 2006)

yep, the gas prices really stink these days... there is one solution though: http://www.pc-parents.com/images/Misc-Smart Car in Helsinki B.jpg 

-david


----------



## edison (May 14, 2006)

Nice! Smart cars are cool. 

I don't know if it's true; but someone told me that they're going to start selling them in the states albeit at some pretty steep prices.

I'd never buy a new one, but think about the fun you could have chopping up a used one. They basically have a snowmobile sized engine but there has to be a way to shoehorn a Japanese 4 banger in there.

A short wheelbase lightweight car like that would be so dangerous. (Or fun, depending on your perspective. )


----------



## Alin10123 (May 14, 2006)

cheapo said:


> yep, the gas prices really stink these days... there is one solution though: http://www.pc-parents.com/images/Misc-Smart Car in Helsinki B.jpg
> 
> -david



That seems like a cool and fun ride. 
Although i personally dont think the entire country saving a ton of gas is going to do a whole lot of good. If we bring demand down here and prices down through the entire world, we are making it cheaper in places like China and India. As a result they will use more so we'll probably be right back to where we started. In China owning a personal car is like a status symbol. If you dont own one you're considered poor and everyone that has a car will look down on you. So of course everyone really wants to buy one just to buy one. According to a news article i read, 75% of their oil consumption over there is for personal vehicles. Of course... there are over 1 billion of them too. If everyone of them owned a car, just imagine what the fuel situation would be like. That's not even taking india into consideration either.


----------



## Coop (May 14, 2006)

cheapo said:


> yep, the gas prices really stink these days... there is one solution though: http://www.pc-parents.com/images/Misc-Smart Car in Helsinki B.jpg
> 
> -david




I don't want to be found dead in one of those things... (not that I want to be found dead anywhere else anytime soon). You see them everywhere around here, but they look like poop, drive like poop (although they do it pretty efficiently), and they're plastic. Thank god they are taking them out of production. 


is it too obvious I don't like smarts ?? I think the smart forfour is a bit better and I wouldn't mind owning a smart roadster, but the fortwo is just an insult to the road its driving on....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 14, 2006)

cheapo said:


> yep, the gas prices really stink these days... there is one solution though: http://www.pc-parents.com/images/Misc-Smart%20Car%20in%20Helsinki%20B.jpg
> 
> -david



Looks like fun if nothing else...

One reason for my Ram comes up in the morning. I have to drag a 26' travel trailer down to Pasadena.

I HATE pulling that thing! Bad mileage and I can't see well behind me.


----------



## baltor (May 14, 2006)

'85 Mercedez Benz u1300L (unimog)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 14, 2006)

baltor said:


> '85 Mercedez Benz u1300L (unimog)



Now THAT is cool! Who would need a Hummer with one of those???


----------



## GhostReaction (May 15, 2006)

My ride in Dubai:




Its a battery sucker on high, regulated of cos 




Dubai 2006 jeep jambore:


----------



## scott.cr (May 15, 2006)

This is my dad's car, 1996 Mustang GT with "all the mods." We race it together in the Silver State Classic from time to time, and he lets me drive! My first time out we were treated to seeing John Schneider (aka "Bo" from The Dukes of Hazzard) driving a General Lee duplicate in one of the higher speed classes. This was the same trip a Japanese team had a really trick Nissan 350Z hit 0-228 mph in like 28 seconds... but then barrel-rolled through the desert due to a tire failure. I saw that wrecked car again the following January at the Tokyo Auto Salon, they actually shipped all the wreckage back to Japan to put it on display...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 15, 2006)

Faaaar out scott.cr! 

I don't have the stones to do that anymore, but I had a lot of fun with my 1979 AMC Spirit AMX. Let me see if I can scare up a picture of it.

Here is one in white (scroll down) http://members.tripod.com/PERFAUTO/amchome.htm

Mine had a 304 and 4 speed with Positrac. It was a hoot!


----------



## chevrofreak (May 16, 2006)

Previous cars have been a 1976 Pontiac Grand LeMans with a 455. (wrecked, engine in garage at my dads, body back in his un-used cattle shed)

Followed by a 1986 Honda Prelude (I'm embarassed to admit it....) (wrecked, repaired, traded)

An unfinished 1980 Chevrolet 2wd pickup with a fairly built up smallblock. With new heads it should have around 440hp. (sitting in garage at my dads)

Then a 1993 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme SL. (wrecked, also sitting in garage at my dads)

Currently I drive a 1996 Ford Crown Victoria with the P71 Police Interceptor package, and no mufflers  (not wrecked yet, thank God)


----------



## unnerv (May 16, 2006)

John N said:


> Well, here's my current ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your G35 has the brembo's so must be the one with the good suspension too! Very nice. My brother has one too. Very comfortable and sporty at the same time. If I had the money that would be my daily driver for sure.

Here is a pic of my brothers g35


----------



## John N (May 16, 2006)

unnerv said:


> I see your G35 has the brembo's so must be the one with the good suspension too! Very nice.



Yah, the Brembos only came on the 6MTs which also had the sport suspension. It is amazing how comfortable it is even with the sport suspension and the low profile 18" tires. I agree that it is a great combination of comfort and sport. I use mine as a daily commuter in stop and go traffic to the city. No regrets.



unnerv said:


> My brother has one too. Very comfortable and sporty at the same time. If I had the money that would be my daily driver for sure.



The silver looks nice. I now wish I had gotten black, but I ordered mine before they had many in the showrooms, so I wasn't able to see all the colors. I was worried about it looking dirty (where I park there is a LOT of dust), but now I think I would go for it. 

-john


----------



## bwaites (May 16, 2006)

I've had 2 black cars, won't have another!

They look awesome when they are clean, but where I live that lasts about 10 minutes due to the dust, and then it looks dirty again.

Red is a little better, but still not as good as the silver, bronze, silver metallic, bronze metallic, gold metallics.

I like the silver. My wife is considering the G35 as her next ride.

Bill


----------



## John N (May 16, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I've had 2 black cars, won't have another!
> 
> They look awesome when they are clean, but where I live that lasts about 10 minutes due to the dust, and then it looks dirty again.



Well, that is exactly what deterred me from getting black. But they do look great when they are clean.



> I like the silver. My wife is considering the G35 as her next ride.



Well, as I said, I have no regrets. Good luck to her with her choice.

-john


[Edit: BTW, if you guys have any questions just let me know. I'd be happy to help if I can.]


----------



## TENMMIKE (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 18, 2006)

This is my current ride:


----------



## Monolith (May 18, 2006)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> My friend and the V8toytruck


Nice! I like the truck too! Do you post on TS?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 18, 2006)

Not as often as I did before, I've been on TS since I got the truck. iforceV8 is my username.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (May 18, 2006)

Double Post


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

I'll bite Ras...

I don't pay a lot of attention to all the new SUVs.

What is it?


----------



## mobile1 (May 18, 2006)

toyota mr2 spyder - the look of a Porsche Boxter for the price and reliability of a Toyota...


----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 19, 2006)

2004 Nissan Frontier P/U with a camper shell.


----------



## Dawg (May 20, 2006)

The only thing Electric about this car is the tingle you get when you floor it.


----------



## iNDiGLo (May 20, 2006)

Daily Driver (2002 Jeep Wrangler: Lots of offroad upgrades)


----------



## Amonra (May 20, 2006)

i have noticed that most of the people who replied to this thread have a really nice car...if not two does anyone have an avrage or a budget car ?


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 20, 2006)

I paid $999 for my (at the time) 9 year old Jeep. Does that count?


----------



## gumby223 (May 21, 2006)

My work ride, loaded with lots of luxeons...


----------



## RA40 (May 21, 2006)

As per the screen name, an RA4X Celica.





Still a Toyota fan, the daily driver:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 21, 2006)

WOW! I haven't seen a Celica like that in years! NICE!

I can't AFFORD to drive a budget vehicle. I drive too many miles with loads up to 15K gross.

At this time, I can't think of any vehicle that would suit me better than my Ram!


----------



## LarryC (May 21, 2006)

2000 Chevrolet Tracker, nothing fancy


----------



## hank (May 21, 2006)

<img src="http://static.flickr.com/56/150776539_98eda458b6_m.jpg"/>

The '83 Tercel 4wd, as loaded for a week of camping with inlaws' kids on our favorite hang gliding mountain at our restoration project site.

The Tercel was perfect for what I do in my copious spare time -- forest fire restoration, with native plants, up in the dry hot part of the N. California coast range.

Someone stole and trashed it a couple of years ago, got away with all my camping and surveying gear. Good thing I'd scanned all my notebooks and photos and maps because they got ten years of records as well. Got the car back weeks later after they'd ruined the engine running it out of oil.

I'm still looking for a replacement -- the '83 Tercel had 4wd and an extra low first gear, perfect for creeping up 10 percent grades at six miles an hour. And I only drive maybe 2000 miles a year total, only for camping, so a new car makes no sense to buy these days.


----------



## iNDiGLo (May 21, 2006)

Anything Toyota is good. :rock:


----------



## powernoodle (May 21, 2006)

Am about to buy a '69 Chevy CST (Chevy Sport Truck), mint condition, 50K miles, bucket seats, 350V8. Looks just like this one.

Been wanting something like this for many moons.

cheers


----------



## nemul (May 22, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


>



yes sir!
-----------------------------


p.s. where Andreas?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/andreasabramson/my_photos


----------



## bwaites (May 22, 2006)

I cringe when I think about how many Chevy trucks like that my friends and I went through tearing apart when I was in High School. I don't think we ever paid more than $250 for one and now I see these prices and just shudder!! 

Of course, not all were CST's but a few were and I think about how stupid we were!

Very nice!!!!

Bill


----------



## iced_theater (May 22, 2006)

1968 Buick Special Deluxe with 38K original miles






1986 Pontiac Fiero with 383 V8 engine





2005 Ford Focus daily driver





2004 Honda 919


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 22, 2006)

Yup Andreas has a sweet Orange Diablo. I have a pic somewhere... BRB...

Here's a peak view for all us car lovers to drool.


​
There's another CPF'er who comes to our lunch get togethers who has a sweet little Lotus. Made me really miss my old ride. She's a 2001 Millenium Yellow Corvette Convertable. :sniff: She went to a good home though. They guy drove all the way from Sacramento CA to buy 'er. It was his dream car and he got a good well taken care of car.





​She was my 2nd... My first vette was this '93 Roadster with ZR1 style chrome wheels. She was fun too. Man, vettes are way fun! Here's the only digital pic I could find...


​

Now I drive a big heavy suv as they call 'em. Cayenne Twin Turbo. This one's over 5000lbs! And 525hp with a few upgrades :naughty: Really pampers you though and still has a nice fun factor, plus, now that I'm used to sitting up higher, it's kinda nice  


​
Right now I'm looking for a really hard to find truck. I'm looking for an old Datsun, Toyota or maybe Chevy Flatbed pickup. You know, the small ones with the side rails that fold down. Just as a kick around house fixin', help your buddies kinda utility truck.


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 22, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I cringe when I think about how many Chevy trucks like that my friends and I went through tearing apart when I was in High School. I don't think we ever paid more than $250 for one and now I see these prices and just shudder!!
> 
> Of course, not all were CST's but a few were and I think about how stupid we were!
> 
> ...


Yup. My first build was a '65 Malibu SS. Spent a cold winter in my Canadian garage rapping my knuckles and breakin' wrenches. I musta been 17 or so. When it was all done she had a 302Z with a Steel crank and 12:1 popups, Edlebrock HiRise, crane competiton cam, Hooker Headers and a Carter Carb. She'd pulled 8-bills without batting an eye and scared the bajesus outta my friends who dared go for a ride :naughty: Ah those we're the days. Much less complicated.


----------



## Penguin (May 26, 2006)

Picking up one of these over the long weekend.
2007 Toyota Camry V6 SE


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 26, 2006)

*Here is a picture of my Grand Am.* *The bumper sticker came out looking wavy, but actually it's not. It says 'If I want to hear the pitter patter of little feet, I'll put shoes on my dog'*


----------



## nemul (May 27, 2006)

i knew you loved your dog, but geez! lol


----------



## Trashman (May 27, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> Yup Andreas has a sweet Orange Diablo. I have a pic somewhere... BRB...
> 
> Here's a peak view for all us car lovers to drool.
> 
> ...



Is that Andreas's Diablo next to your Cayenne? In that picture, I think it looks more like a Gallardo.


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 27, 2006)

Good question! :shrug: I'm not sure. I thought it was a Diablo.


----------



## Penguin (May 27, 2006)

Nope, it was a Gallardo, hahah it was funny cause his front headlight went out while driving to the meet


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 27, 2006)

Penguin said:


> Nope, it was a Gallardo, hahah it was funny cause his front headlight went out while driving to the meet


OH Crap and here I thought they just restyled the Diablo. Either way it sure looks like a kewl car. I can't see it as a daily driver though which really would suck because I'd want to drive it every day. 

Another one I like is the DB9 (or was it 7) that I drove last summer. It had the most ingenious door mechanism hinge, great for a sports car or any car for that matter. Also the formula1 style paddle shifters walked all over my wimpy Tiptronic setup in the Porsche. Here are a couple of pics of the car. I'd love to get one of these but I bet it wouldn't make a great daily driver either.


----------



## DrJ (May 27, 2006)




----------



## cryhavok (May 27, 2006)

Another G35 Coupe on board...
Has a few mods and puts down 253rwhp on the dyno.





ohh shiny




interior




Key Biscayne, FL


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (May 27, 2006)

nemul said:


> i knew you loved your dog, but geez! lol


 

It shows, huh?


----------



## Trashman (May 27, 2006)

The Gallardo may not look quite at exotic as the V12 Lambos, but I was watching Top Gear on the Discovery Channel and that old english guy that drives like a stud said it was definitely the most refinied Lambo to date. It doesn't have quite the power of the V12 Diablo or Murcielago, but I think he said it'd whip 'em both on a winding track. If I had the dough and an itch for a Lamborghini, the Gallardo would be the one. (either that, or the new Muira, which may only be a proto concept....not sure, can't remember)

I'll get some pics of my rides up here sooner or later. I've taken some photos, but my blasted computers isn't reading any of my USB drives right now, except for my USB HD :thinking:. No flashdrives or cameras being acknowledged by windows. That last recovery install did some strange things to my laptop. I'll probably have to upload them on the desktop in the garage. You'll see 'em, though, eventually.


----------



## Trashman (May 27, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> ​


http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/10/gallardo03_17.jpg

The link is to a photo of the back end of a Gallardo for comparison.


----------



## BlueGerbil (May 27, 2006)

I´d take that for a ride anytime. The truck too.  



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> My friend and the V8toytruck


----------



## BlueGerbil (May 27, 2006)

My offroad toy:

90 Jeep Cherokee 4.0, w/ 8" lift, 35" tires, locked f/r, bumpers, HID lights, winch, GPS, roof rack w/ tent, more to come...


----------



## copiertech (May 27, 2006)

Ive got a 06 mondeo tdci and a 01 merc A140, not got pictures of those yet,

98 passat, my favourite car of all time apart from the new audi A6 Made £1600 profit when I sold this one( european model passat, doesn`t have the build quality problems of the the US model passat i`m told, i heard your passats fall to bits for some reason)





my yammy dt125 and the arse of my 88 16v gte, (our version of the pontiac lemans on steroids, 160bhp as standard, 147 mph from mine, digital dash, recaro seats, and a factory bodykit that looks ****ing stunning even today)





POS omega, awaiting scrapping





87 bmw 735 SEi with cream leather etc, runs on clean, cheap propane, modified megasquirt mappable ecu, bought it for £220 as older big cars are worth **** all here due to fuel prices. 





84 astra converted with 2.0 16v 174bhp with cav gsi brakes, mk2 suspension/interior, pas, etc..
needs a wash


----------



## copiertech (May 27, 2006)

not mine but just to give you lot over the pond in idea of what a standard astra gte looks like, just a slight improvement over the pontiac version




i wish there were still some good ones left at reasonable prices, all the ones left are either scrap from boy racer abuse or immaculate enthusiast maintained cars but are going for a price that is just unrealistic for an 80s vauxhall hatchback IMO.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, my 2000 Acura TL that I drive when I want to go somewhere, and the 1980 Dodge Ram that I drive at night when I go look for stuff to recycle. The Dodge is actually my dad's (used to be my Grandpa's), but I'm the only one that drives it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 7, 2006)

That truck looks sweet Trashman! Good retro colors!


----------



## Trashman (Jul 7, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> That truck looks sweet Trashman! Good retro colors!




Thanks, it's all original. Actually, though, it looks a little better in the picture than up close. The paint is oxidizing on the side, but you can't really tell in the photo, or at a distance. She's my mule.


----------



## Cmoore (Jul 7, 2006)

Donovan said:


> Please keep comments respectful, as this isn't a my ride is better than yours thread...


 
OK, no talking about mine -- just the pic


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2006)

My ride.


----------



## Illum (Jul 7, 2006)

:lolsign:


----------



## Data (Jul 7, 2006)

36V 400,000mA


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's another pic of my ride:


----------



## nemul (Jul 7, 2006)

would you like a little more scooter with your side view mirrors?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 7, 2006)

There was this one car that I took a picture of but can't find now. It looked like a old western stage coach, except it had an engine and huge offroading wheels. The driver still sat up on top just like he would have if there were horses pulling it. It was probably one fo the coolest cars I have ever seen


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2006)

nemul said:


> would you like a little more scooter with your side view mirrors?



You mean like this? :laughing:


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 7, 2006)

come on CPF...PIMP MY RIDE LOL


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2006)

This is the ride I have now; it replaces the other scooters I had up in Seattle.
Yes, those are anti-wheelie wheels in the back.


----------



## Apollo (Jul 7, 2006)

Craig, now all you have to do is cover it with lamps and mirrors.


----------



## winny (Jul 8, 2006)

Data said:


> 36V 400,000mA


Holy cow! Where did you get that?


Forgot to post my pictures...

Primary ride:
Audi A6 2.7T Quattro, -01.
A real Autobahn cruiser with lots of built-in fun during the winter due to lots of torque and 4WD.












Secondary ride;
Ford Scorpio 2.9i GL, -87.
Front heavy, back wheel drive and automatic gearbox. Spins as soon as you think about it in the winter. It does have its own peculiarities as well. It hates to be driven at 70 km/h, which is one of the speed limits here. It keeps changing between 3:rd and 4:th gear, the engine don't know what to think and if you release the throttle, it sounds like something big and important is coming loose. All other speeds if fine though... :thinking:


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 8, 2006)

My ride is a 2006 Kia Sportage in Olive/Forest green. Like this one except the color. http://www.seattleautoshow.com/models/kia_sportage_b.jpg My work ride is a 2003 Police package Impala.


----------



## ddakrt (Jul 19, 2006)

Daily driver: 1994 Ford Taurus SHO, MTX/5 speed.


















Weekend toy: 1994 Ford Taurus SHO, MTX, this one makes a pssssst sound when you het on it. No it's not an exhaust leak.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2006)

My first car looked just like this '59 MGA:


----------



## Blazer (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, some nice rides there, I particularly like gumby223's. His is nicer than mine, we are just transitioning to LED's but here's what we predominantly have now.





Not my personal ride but one I use sometimes.


----------



## rycen (Jul 19, 2006)

ddakrt 
Are you a member of the SHO Forum?


----------



## JLavino (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone have a Segway Scooter?


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 19, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Am about to buy a '69 Chevy CST (Chevy Sport Truck), mint condition, 50K miles, bucket seats, 350V8. Looks just like this one.
> 
> Been wanting something like this for many moons.



Ok - here it is:












cheers


----------



## ddakrt (Jul 19, 2006)

rycen said:


> ddakrt
> Are you a member of the SHO Forum?


 
Yes sir I am.


----------



## Geologist (Jul 19, 2006)

My new commuter car - love it!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 19, 2006)

I still have to get pics of my car, but here is a part I recently got done modifying that will be going on my motor next week. I painted it up nice and pretty logo and all:


----------



## Trashman (Jul 19, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> Ok - here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Saaawwwweeeeaaat! Almost too purdy to use as a hauler (after all, it IS a pickup). How much?


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 19, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Saaawwwweeeeaaat! Almost too purdy to use as a hauler (after all, it IS a pickup). How much?



I won't be hauling anything in it. Or driving it much for that matter.  So far have driven it about 20 miles a month. Little as possible to keep it the odometer down, as much as necessary to keep battery up and so forth. Paid $12.9K, which seems costy to some for an old truck, but thats at least 50% below mkt value for a factory-fresh one like this. I won't be selling it, so I honestly don't care what its dollar value is. Makes me also want an old beater daily driver truck that I'm not afraid of getting my finger prints on. 

cheers





_Notice the 1960's safety features: rock hard steel dash, rock hard steering wheel, lap-only seat belts and no airbag._


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's my baby:








At a local Porsche meet




At a local Porsche fun-drive

Slate Grey Metallic with Boxster Red full leather interior (very unusual, and stunning); 6-speed; carbon fiber steering wheel, dash, shifter, e-brake, sport seats; 18x8 18x11 Turbo wheels with 225/40 and 295/30 tires; open exhaust; tow eye; HIDs; side skirts; a few engine mods and suspension work; I have a RUF carbon fiber front spoiler that I will either paint and install or sell, and a CF rear GT2 decklid to paint and install. She's a blast on the street and track!


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2006)

Donovan,

Great M3! I used to have an E30 M3 Red/Black. Oh how I miss it. Simply the best handling road car I've ever driven, and I've driven more than a few. A racing homologation special that we'll never see the likes of again. Yeah, cars are another passion. Love BMW, Porsche, Mopar, Mustangs, Hell, you name it and I probably love it.

About 10 years ago I came thiiissss close to buying a red/modena M3. It was the most stunning combination I've ever seen. I fell in love with the modena interior and haven't seen one in many years. Wow. Great taste, great looking car, great handling car. I also almost picked up a lightweight M3 (the one with the checkered flag on the hood) for a song as the dealer couldn't move it. But my wife wanted a four-door, so I didn't buy it. Sigh.

Two years ago I ran into a local, well known Mopar collector who had a perfect, low mileage, pristine history RoadRunner 440 6bbl 4-speed that he wanted to sell to to me for $25 and change. Sigh. Didn't buy it. 

In '88 a neighbor at my condo in Scottsdale opens his garage... he and his dad push out a Pantera with 1" of dust on it. His dad bought it in Italy (had an aluminum block v8 stuffed into it), imported it to the US, drove it around for a couple of years until his wife died. He then parked it forever. They fired it up and were prepping it for sale to two collectors. Original Pirellis, original magnesium wheels, 3k miles, perfect. They wanted $20k but I had just purchased a Corvette. Sigh.

I'm hoping that late this year or early next year I get the chance to pick up a new Porsche 997 GT3. That is simply my dream car. Normally aspirated, incredible handling, track ready too. I have a few buddies with 600-1000+hp 996 Turbos and GT2s but they aren't as nimble or pure as the GT3 IMHO. We'll see what happens.


----------



## qarawol (Jul 22, 2006)

My Poor Mans Work Truck...

I custom made the ladder rack myself.











Njoy...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 22, 2006)

Poor man's?


----------



## Geologist (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah - needs a real truck-

like a Datsun...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2006)

For strictly repair work, I could drive something like that. Maybe a small VW wagon...

But I tow more than one trailer and often 2 -3 times a week. And I deliver soap in drums, and sometimes new pressure washers...

So this:




happens to be the ideal vehicle for my needs!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 23, 2006)

1994 325i, 4dr 98k miles. Only these pics now, but I also have HID's


----------



## Orbit (Jul 23, 2006)

GREAT PHOTO"S!


----------



## Chronos (Jul 24, 2006)

CroMAGnet,

I think I recognize Andreas' ride- do you and he belong to 6speedonline.com and/or speedbrigade.com? If so that's where I recognize the rides from.

-Chronos

[

QUOTE=CroMAGnet]Yup Andreas has a sweet Orange Diablo. I have a pic somewhere... BRB...

Here's a peak view for all us car lovers to drool.


​ 
There's another CPF'er who comes to our lunch get togethers who has a sweet little Lotus. Made me really miss my old ride. She's a 2001 Millenium Yellow Corvette Convertable. :sniff: She went to a good home though. They guy drove all the way from Sacramento CA to buy 'er. It was his dream car and he got a good well taken care of car.





​ She was my 2nd... My first vette was this '93 Roadster with ZR1 style chrome wheels. She was fun too. Man, vettes are way fun! Here's the only digital pic I could find...


​ 

Now I drive a big heavy suv as they call 'em. Cayenne Twin Turbo. This one's over 5000lbs! And 525hp with a few upgrades :naughty: Really pampers you though and still has a nice fun factor, plus, now that I'm used to sitting up higher, it's kinda nice  


​ 
Right now I'm looking for a really hard to find truck. I'm looking for an old Datsun, Toyota or maybe Chevy Flatbed pickup. You know, the small ones with the side rails that fold down. Just as a kick around house fixin', help your buddies kinda utility truck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Changchung (Jul 24, 2006)

Is not Red, is orange, here in Venezuela we have a lot of this Rusian trucks... This lights are orange...





PhotonWrangler said:


> I think this the first time I've seen a car with red lights in the _front._ Are those turn signals, brake lights or something else?


----------



## Changchung (Jul 24, 2006)

This is what i hope to have some day... maybe better, search in _Google_ what i mean, the name of this car is Chicayne...


----------



## Andreas (Aug 11, 2006)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/andreasabramson/album?.dir=b6e0&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


Chronos,


Hello, The car is a Gallardo and is Orange and yes I am a member of 6speed and Speedbrigade.

I am not sure if I have posted pix of my new addition to the line up here so here it is. '06 Murcielago Roadster. Ithaca Verde in color. (pearl lime green) 

OK just figured out I can't post pics??? How do I do it from my computer?? no upload feature??

thanks

Andreas


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 12, 2006)

Andreas said:


> ...
> OK just figured out I can't post pics??? How do I do it from my computer?? no upload feature??
> 
> thanks
> ...


Go to www.imageshack.us and follow the instructions. Browse, upload, link.

Show us those pics of your Lambo! Please! 

Pics of my ride to come.


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 12, 2006)

carrot said:


> This is my ride.


 
Me too.  

And this is my "other" ride:


----------



## Illum (Aug 12, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> ​



What kind of HID iz that?​


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are pics!

1. I use these the most:





2. I've been driving this for a few years:





3. I got this about a month ago:





1. CAT branded steel-toed boots. Manufactured by Wolverine.
2. 2000 Toyota Camry. Beige.
3. 2006 Honda Civic LX. Tango Red Pearl.


----------

